# wtb dph910



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

anyone have a clarion dph910 they are willing to sell i was just outbid for one on ebay and i need it to go with my HX-D10


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You can also use the DPH7500z. It's the exact same as the 910, just a different case. I was going to mention the one on eBay but you already found it. If you're in no hurry, keep watching eBay. They pop up on average 1 every week and a half. If I find any I'll let you know. I too am looking for a second 910, but I'm in no hurry. I already have a 910 and two 7500's.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for that info. I was wondering that since i have 2 dph7500z that went with my drx9575rz. I also own a vrx775vd with the dvh940n dsp. Yes i,m a clarion fan


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not knocking you for being a Clarion fan (I know you didn't say I was), but I've probably got you beat on being a Clarion fanatic. 


In my collection:


Clarion, Head units
6770
7770
5632CD
5780CD
DRX9375r
DRX9575Rz
DRX8275R
DRX7475
DXZ615 <In the wifes car
HX-D10
DRX9675z (X2)
AUTO PC 310
CDC6500R
ADCS-1 <My baby
DXZ925

Clarion CD Changers:
CDC655z <In the wifes car
CDC655Tz
CDC635
DCZ625
CDC605
DVS9755z

Clarion DSPs:
920EQ
DPH9100
DPH9300
DPH7100
DPH7500z (X2) < One of which is in the wifes car
DPH910
DSP-959E
BCX100 <In my truck

Clarion Amps:
APA4200
APA4320
APX400.4M
A1200
A540
1800A
A007-w

Clarion Speakers/Subs:
SEW5107
SSS1200 <In my truck
SSS601 (X2)
SEC571
SRC4650
SRC5752


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yea, forgot..... There's another 910 on ebay.





























For $150!!!!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OLD-SCH...9?pt=US_Signal_Processors&hash=item1c281d6245


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

Wow you do have a large and nice collection. I saw that on ebay but holding off on the 150. I've seen them for less lately.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

have you seen all the old school clarion pro audio units on ebay lately: hx-d1, hx-d2, hx-d3, and 2 x 9255's


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea, holding out for one still. All I care for would be a 9255, DRX or DRZ. Doesn't matter to me. If one of the others happened to come my way for cheap then I'd jump on it. I've got most of the Clarion items I've wanted, now I'm after the rare and pre '95 stuff. I would however, like to get my hands on a 940 and another 920EQ. Eye balling the DSP-959E on eBay right now. I already have one, but a second would be nice.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

Clarion DRX 9255 Car Stereo Player | eBay 

CLARION DVH940 Multipul Channel Processor Pro Audio 5.1 Dolby DTS NEW | eBay


----------



## Sammy45 (Oct 20, 2013)

does anybody have a Clarion dvh940n for sale


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

GO to the classifieds and post a WTB thread for one. Here is not the place.


----------



## Sammy45 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have one in the box how much do you want to pay Iam looking for a DVH940N if you would like to trade


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

How I have the feeling you would say that. My 940 is paired with my vrx775vd. I just have an extra 7500z.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

7500z > 910


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> 7500z > 910



sorry, I'm not agree with you, smgreen

DPH910 > DPH7500


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

And I welcome that. 
For me, the 7500 is the same as the 910 but the bigger reasons, more optical inputs and cheaper/easier to find.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh yea, duh, the 7500 has optical out, whereas the 910 does not.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

WHAT???!!!!

wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I must take a photo!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

be careful to the diameter of the optical cable!
9mm or 10!!
it's very imporrant ...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

How was I wrong? 4 optical ins and 1 optical out for the 7500, 2 optical ins and 0 optical outs for the 910.

The 7500 has what is now known as VSE, it just didn't have a name for it yet when the 7500 was out.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I went back and reread what I had posted, you misunderstood me, sort of. The optical connections that the 910 has are inputs, not outputs. The 7500 has a single optical output, the 910 has 0.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not here to get angry with you, smgreen!

we are in a forum and we develop, all together!!!!

simply...
for the the music ONLY

with Clarion if it's possible...


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's all good, if I made it seem as if I was mad, I apologize. Just clearing the confusion. I meant no anger.


----------

